#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Pickel an Eichel >

## Anonymisiert

Guten Tag ,
Ich bin16 jahre alt und hab seit 2 Tagen einen fast komplett schwarzen Pickel so ziemlich an der 
Mitte der Eichel , er tut nicht weh auch nicht bei Druck , jedoch merke ich das er da ist . ich möchte  ungern zum Urologen deshalb meine frage : ist es harmlos oder muss ich es nachschauen lassen ?
Danke

----------


## urologiker

Hej, 
einfach mal einem Urologen zeigen, ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass es etwas schlimmeres ist... 
Gruß, logiker

----------

